# 2010 J-BAIT - Should we EXPAND?



## HAWGHUNNA

Guys, 

We have established the Jonboat Bass Anglers Invitational Tournament (J-BAIT) and the event is now 6 years old. I feel like, for the most part ..... that our Georgia Jonboat Anglers accept the J-BAIT for what it was intended, our Jonboat State Championship Tournament.

Some anglers have been heard saying that "The J-BAIT is just a Glorified tournament with higher entry fees",and those anglers chose not to participate for that reason alone. I'm sorry that those guys feel that way about the event, but choosing not to participate is their right that was earned when they qualified. 

However, knowing that some anglers may feel as though they don't want to participate, I think that we have many teams that would like to participate ..... if given the opportunity to qualify.

My intentions for posting this thread is to find out if we have Jonboat Clubs here in Georgia, that would truly like to have their top teams receive an invitation to compete in the 2010 J-BAIT. And also to hear the voices of those members of clubs that currently receive invitation, on the idea of expanding the tournament invitations to reach other clubs/anglers around the state.

The guide line as of now is ..... the top 6 teams from Southern Jon Boat Anglers, High Voltage Bass Anglers, Jonboat Bass Association, and Lil' Water Bassin' receive invitations to the J-BAIT. If we expand invitations towards more clubs, then we will need to cut back from inviting the top 6 teams from four clubs, to inviting 3 or 4 teams from seven or eight clubs.

The J-BAIT could also use some sponsorship,and officials as well. And I would welcome some help in these departments.

Let's get your personal feelings on what we should do (if anything) , to help our State Championship Tournament to become everything that may be expected of it.

Thanks,
Terry Lee


----------



## lizard drager

I would love to be able to fish in this event,if i finish high enough and our club was invited,BANG,so far we have more than doubled our members from last year and continue to grow.i know that russ and i would like to help out if we can with sponsors or posibly being some kind of official.


----------



## Brine

HH,
I qualified the past 2 years. I didn't go to either. Two years ago, it was to be held at Horton (a lake I had never fished because our club did not have it on the schedule all season). I didn't come, because I didn't want to spend the money (double our normal entry fee), make the drive (1 1/2hrs), just to donate and not compete. That said, I'm not one of the ones you would hear saying "The J-BAIT is just a Glorified tournament with higher entry fees". I'm one of the guys who doesn't have the time or money to prefish lakes that are close to me, let alone that far away. Incidentally, I realize the tournament location was changed (the week before as I recall for low water as I remember) which I probably would have gone to, but I didn't know that the location had changed until after the event was over.   

This year it was pure scheduling, and my other plans took priority. 

Both years, I felt bad that I didn't take advantage of the opportunity, but not because it was the J-BAIT, or because I wasn't representing my club. It was because I knew that someone who finished out of the top 6 would have wanted and been able to go had they had the opportunity. 

I've only been involved with jon boat fishing for 3 years but have some suggestions that I think may help with the J-BAIT.

First, the entry fee should be dropped. I say this meaning, those that "earn" their spot in the J-Bait, should not have to then come out of pocket to fish it. Each club that participates in J-Bait, shoud set aside a portion of their membership dues and or entry fees to cover any tournament costs and quite frankly, I think part of that should go towards the person responsible for organizing the event, as I'm sure there is quite an investment in time on the organizers part.  Obviously, getting the funds will be harder to do for a club who only has 14 teams vs a club that has 40, and maybe that's just part of it. If the J-BAIT is really about bragging rights, why have an entry fee higher than what it is during the normal season? Why have one at all? If it's about winning cash, I get it, but we can have a pot tournament, invite everyone, and that accomplishes the same thing. 

Proposal: Each club that participates in J-BAIT puts $100-$200 worth of membership/entry fees into the pot (and you should receive this money no later 4 months prior to the event) The day you meet to receive the money could be the day the lake gets drawn from the hat to fish. There's $400-$800 winner takes all (to satisfy the money people) plus any other clubs that partipated, on a lake that was picked at random with the club who has the heaviest 5 team weight taking home the trophy.

If it's known that one of the top 6 teams will not attend, I think the next team in line should get the invite (stipulating it must be the next ranking team) as to not allow Fantasy Fishing with a team by a club. I don't see how this takes anything away from the event and would certainly have the biggest impact on attendance.    

Sponsorship is a whole other discussion, but certainly needs to be addressed with all the club presidents to support your efforts in making the event draw the noteriety it deserves. 

Hope it's all looked at as suggestions intended to help, and I commend the work you have done over the years in the sport.

I'm happy to help anyway I can. Just let me know. 

Brine


----------



## LIPS

hey Hawghunna, why eliminate boats from the event because of more clubs.  So the lake will be more crowded but so what.  lower the cost like Brine said and have all the top six teams allowing for 7th to fill in if a team drops and so on for 8th place.  The event isnt growing if your taking top 6 to top 3.  Just my opinion.


----------



## DEZZY

I think all the clubs should be allowed they all are GEORGIA clubs so how can it be the state champion ship if everyone that fishs these johnboat tourney clubs is not invited it should be up to there club if they want to fish.Never know what might happen might get more help than you have now.


----------



## Jason Taylor

We are looking forward to possibly getting involved with J-bait.Im guessing that that each club would be or is responsible for sending the qualifying teams to this event?As I stated in the previous thread we are a small club so the top three teams would suit us better,also I believe this would simply allow for more club representation in turn encourage more participation through the year in the clubs around GA


----------



## Brine

DEZZY said:


> I think all the clubs should be allowed they all are GEORGIA clubs so how can it be the state champion ship if everyone that fishs these johnboat tourney clubs is not invited it should be up to there club if they want to fish.Never know what might happen might get more help than you have now.



and I think the more the merrier too; however, letting any and all clubs be a part of it is not the way either. There shoud be criteria that all the clubs must meet to be invited.

I don't subscribe to the thought of I could start a club today, have 8 teams total, fish 6 tournaments throughout the year, and be invited at the end of the season sending my top 6 teams. 

I think the criteria should be based on:

1. Tenure (no club should be eligible their first year in existance) Maybe 3+ years would be better. Anglers have to earn their way in, so should clubs.  
2. Minimum # of tourneys held each year (10+?)
3. Minimum number of paid memberships each year by (24+?)
4. Clubs should promote (catch and release) during tournaments and keep track of dead fish records. Each club should should have these numbers documented.
5. All clubs should have a functioning website, which would allow a review of the previous tenure. 
6. Clubs should abide by a similar set of rules that the current invitees use. 
7. Don't know what I'm not thinking of, so there could be more. 

Brine


----------



## mesocollins

I think that each club should have it's number of qualifiers depending on the size of the club. Say one in four teams per club qualifies so, if a club has ten teams, the top two qualify. If the club has forty, the top ten qualify. This will allow each worthy team to qualify because a team who gets 7th in a club with 28 teams should be able to make top three in a club with twelve teams. Keep the entry fees, but have a month in advance entry form that everyone fills out so each team that did not make it will have a chance if a team that made it is not going to fish the tourney. That should equal out the field. It will mess up the club points for the tourney a little, but it will equal out the field. A team that makes 6th in a 12 team club should not qualify just because 6 teams per club qualify.

Sorry I have not been fishing with you lately Terry, but it's a long drive and I have not had the time or money lately to make the trip.


----------



## Brine

The clubs need to send an equal numer of teams. 

Again, if the emphasis is to define which club wins, than you can't compare club A with 2 teams and club B with 6 teams, unless the combined weight of those 2 teams in club A was greater than the combined weight of the 6 teams in club B which will always leave the thought of...."Well, we only had 2 teams, and they had 6." Get where I'm going with that?

The theory of sending different numbers of teams would be fine if the tournament was designed on awarding an individual team, such as Team Champion; however,  J-BAIT seems to be a great way of defining for a day....Which club had the best combined success of anglers on that "one" day, which we all know, is only a snapshot of true fishing skills, yet the title is kept for an entire year. It's about club bragging rights, which I think is great for the clubs. As such, that's why I suggest no entry fee, and that if one of the top 6 can't attend, than the next available team is invited. I think collecting the money throughout the year that is used as a winner takes all (which gives the team individual achievement reward), combined with a trophy (title) that goes to the winning club which in turn will be on the club's front page of the website is the best way to make this event successful, and I hope it continues!  

Now, that still leaves room for another annual tournament that is meant to highlight an individual's (or individual team's) skill. For example, invite the top 5 teams from each club, if one of the top 5 from Club A can't come, then the next eligible team in Club A get's the invite. If Club A has 5 teams, and Club B has two teams, it doesn't matter, as this is an individual team tournament. Now, put them in a 2-3 day tournament, put whatever entry fee you want on it, and have at it.

If I'm a sponsor putting in a high ticket item(s), I'd want to be involved with the second tourney as opposed to the J-BAIT and would expect the markeing/advertising of doing so to have a greater return of investment. 

In my opinion, the J-BAIT should have sponsors like "Oscar Meyer and Johnsonville" and use the opportunity for the different clubs to meet one another with bragging rights on the line. Small goodies for everyone that attends type of thing with a cookout afterwards. 

Hope I'm not offending anyone here, just trying to offer my opinion on what would work best.


----------



## DEZZY

I think all these ideas are great.But i also think that it should stay the same as far as the number of teams that get to go from each club and have a replacement team from each club that can make it if one off the others cant.The clubs that have alot of members should get the invite because they put the hard work in as well as the next wether its the spring trail or the winter club...Just my thoughts so no harm ment


----------



## lizard drager

why should a club have to be around for 3 or more years?this shoudn't matter in my opinion. If this is to truly help the sport of jon boat fishing and to get more people involved in it then the J-Bait in my opinion is kind of the bass master classic in jon boat fishing in this state because it is the only recognized championship tournament  we have for jon boaters. I think the more the merrier and we should all try to make this event as big as possible to promote this sport we all enjoy and not handicap someone's club due to how long they have been in existence. I do not care if I have offended anyone.....I think everyone should enjoy the sport of jon boat fishing and be included!


----------



## Brine

lizard drager said:


> why should a club have to be around for 3 or more years?this shoudn't matter in my opinion. If this is to truly help the sport of jon boat fishing and to get more people involved in it then the J-Bait in my opinion is kind of the bass master classic in jon boat fishing in this state because it is the only recognized championship tournament  we have for jon boaters. I think the more the merrier and we should all try to make this event as big as possible to promote this sport we all enjoy and not handicap someone's club due to how long they have been in existence. I do not care if I have offended anyone.....I think everyone should enjoy the sport of jon boat fishing and be included!



LD,
I don't know that the purpose of the J-BAIT is "to truly help the sport of jon boat fishing and to get more people involved with it", and because it's the only one of it's kind, in no way makes it comparable to the Bassmaster Classic. It's club bragging rights.   

Having a tenure is not a "handicap" to a club. You choose which club you want to fish with. I understand how you don't like it seeing how BANG would not be eligible for another year. The 3 years was a suggestion. The purpose of the tenure is not to exclude clubs, it's to qualify them. 

IMO, having the wrong club come to the tournament would do more damage than not inviting a brand new club. BANG is a great club, with a great President who has spent alot of time and money in organizing it and running it, and the only way to know that is to watch the club operate for a period of time. If for whatever reason, Russ were to change his rules that say..."No more dead fish penalty, no more livewell required, live bait is ok, unsportsman-like conduct is ok, we're only fishing 5 tournaments this year, I'll decide who we send to J-BAIT etc....." it would jeopardize the validity of the tournament. To be clear, I know Russ and BANG aren't capable of such, but not everyone would be, and I have seen clubs exist for a season and then they are gone.  

You run the risk of something similar with a new club. The tenure solidifies they deserve to be there, and quite frankly, it should be an invitation, not an expectation. The clubs that are currenlty involved have done this, and for alot longer than 3 years. Being invited to the J-BAIT shouldn't impact anyone's ability to enjoy the sport of jon boat fishing, and it's not quantity that promotes the sport, it's quality.

I see the need for a Bassmaster Classic type of event for jon boat fisherman. J-BAIT is not it.


----------



## DAWG1419

If you compair the J Bait to a classic then it needs to be more than a one day tournament. It really needs to be 2 day if not more. I'm all for the J Bait but not on a lake my club doesn't fish.Keep it to Varner then Horton and I will be their. I will have a hard time spending my money on a lake I've never seen.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Wow,

Thanks for responding guys.

The J-BAIT is not just for Club Bragging Rights, The individual Team that wins the event are dubbed as State Champions,they receive GON Coverage, Plaues, and the 1st place  prize of the event. And the J-BAIT is now the only possible means of Georgia Jonboat Anglers to Qualify to compete in ..... What Georgia, Alabama, and North Carolina Jonboat Anglers are calling the South Eastern Jonboat Regional (1st Anuall Event - March 27th 2010) ......... The Jonboat Masters Classic is still a ways down the road, but the REGIONAL takes us one step closer.

Now, A lot of good points have been touch upon in this thread. I am reviewing them carefully and would really like to hear from some more of the anglers.

Thanks,
Terry Lee


----------



## Jason Taylor

I feel Ive kinda opened the preverbial can of worms here.Obviously there would have to be guidelines that all the clubs would obide by, as far as earning ones way in the tourny I couldnt agree more, as far as tenure,web sites etc. this in my opinion just complicates things thus defeating the purpose of the JON BOAT TOURNAMENT.As far as location OUR top three have no idea what lake the "Classic" will be held at until the week before the tournament.


----------



## Brine

HH,

The reason you see my posts here, is because it matters enough to me, and I hope I didn't rub you wrong. If I did, I aplogize. I understand plaques, GON write-ups and being dubbed State Champs are benefits to winning. To me, that all fits under bragging rights.  

Once you attach items like G3 jon boats and electric outboards as prizes (as were once), I think it becomes something different, and as such, the names of the winners of that J-BAIT seem to be more memorable than which club won the title.  

As far as I'm concerned, the title "State Champ" doesn't carry the deserved weight that title should under the J-BAIT format. 

Like said, a 2-3 day tournament with the top guys would work better, but why not make this it's own Classic?   

The J-BAIT has the opportunity to put club against club with the objective being "Top Club". The anglers are trying to contribute to the overall success of their club. This mentality is different than it would be for a State Champ. 

The State Champ via a Classic should be a focus on the individual only IMHO, without any attention on how the club finished. This shoud be more of a swing for the fence type tournament. The investment costs more to get in, the competition is geared more towards rewarding the best angler, and the prize is bigger. The bigger the prize I argue the bigger the title.    

BTW, the winner of J-BAIT should get a free entry into the Classic .

Once again, thanks for all you've done for guys like me who got to walk into a sport that has evolved into some truly great competitive fishing on our small reservoirs around GA.

Hope to see some more responses. BTW, I plan on doing coverage for Pro angler Radio on the jon boat clubs as well as fishing reports for the smaller lakes we fish in the near future, and look forward to speaking to you directly.

Thanks
Brian O'Keefe


----------



## deepwater

I'm just wondering why another tx (classic)needs to be added. The J-BAIT is the state champioship right?  I would like to see all jonboat clubs in GA that want to be included have an oppertunity to fish the J-BAIT and there should be some type of guidelines for a club to qualify but don't over complicate things, if you go to all the clubs web sites you will see they are all very similar in rules, # of tx's held, catch and release and club classic and so on.Just my .02.


----------



## tsnider08

I'd like as many clubs a possible to participate, and believe that a two day with a different lake each day would be awesome. Lakes being drawn the day before the tournament date so no one can practice. A true two day shootout!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I appreciate the fact that this thread is gaining some interest, please let your club members know that this subject is open for discussion and where they can come to voice their opinion on this event and it's future format.

I personally would like to have everyone that is interested in becoming involved, have an oportunity to do so. However, I also feel as though a criteria should need to be met.

What strikes me as somewhat of a surprize is ...... That each time an issue surrounding the J-BAIT comes up, We never hear a voice (possitive nor negative) from the front guys of Clubs that are now receiving invitation to the tournament.
 This could be the fact that in the beginning, I decided after months of discussions that were leading to nowhere, to take on all the responsibilities that were necesary to bring this event to reality ..... thus being why it is now an invitational, and why I'm left responsible for rounding up sponsors each year, and I truly appreciate all of the support that we have gotten over the years

I agree that when we had a bigger top prize (Boat & Trailer, or Electric Outboard), being awarded as the Grand Prize(s) for a couple of past J-BAIT events ...... there seemed to be more interest . And if we could land a solid sponsor to provide us with such a prize each year, we could do away with an entry fee for the event altogether, have a winner take all format, the club with the highest combined weight would still take home the cup for a year, and we take the top six teams from the event to represent our state in the regional as we now do.

I mentioned a couple of years back about a spring classic, that could put all clubs in the same event .... On Saturday, half the clubs would be on lake A - while the other clubs fished lake B ..... On Sunday, the teams that made the cut would compete on a different lake.
Half of the entry fees would be payed out, while the rest would be used to put on a SPECTACULAR, no entry fee J-BAIT.

It may take other clubs' involvement, to ever see any of these ideas take root. And this is why this thread is here, to find out who wants to fish and help put in some leg work to help build our State Championship Tournament into an event that all Jonboat Anglers want to become involved in ...... Or has the J-BAIT already established that goal?


----------



## LIPS

I want to see a event with 100 jonboats.  How cool would that be.  What kind of lake could support that? Juliette or maybe we would have to venture off the electric only or small hp lakes and get on a big lake.  
I think your doing a fine job Hawghunna, however a event with 18 jonboats for 3 clubs if all the top 6 attend for each club isnt much different then a normal club tournament fishing for a pot unless you have the sponsorship.  So growing with more boats in the event would be best in my opinion.  Last years JBAIT only had a few boats from each club but what if the number 7 boat for that club wanted to fill in for a boat that couldnt participate.  WHY NOT?  They were the next finishing team......That would be the best start.  
The other clubs in ga that are not already invited to the event should Know NOW if they can attend so that their members will fish to be in this event.


----------



## Reminex

A bunch of good ideas on here Terry! 
I love how it is now, I dont want to see it changed.  But SJA does need some actual competition.
How about this...
#1-Must be an established club(2-3 years) with website.  Club must be open to everyone, not a private club.
#2-top 10 teams from each club.  If you change it to top 4 ill never make it again.  And youll have alot of Teams that qualify twice. for 2 different clubs.
there is likely to be 4 teams that take 8 spots!  I hate to see the original 4 clubs get knocked down to 10 boats or so.
#3-$100 entry fee.  If you can dish out $50 12 times a year surely $100 for the big one isn't to much.  If I can afford it making 700 pesos an hour anyone can!
#4-2day event, with first day always to be held at Lake julliete.  9.9 hp limit to make it fair cause too many lilwater guys have 25hp boats
I know its a long drive for some folks but hey I drive 2 hours to stone mountain four times a year.  And I won more tourneys there than anywhere.  We have guys in our club that drive 3 hours to go to Lucas.  Everyone just needs to learn Juliette, its the perfect lake for 40-100 boats.  might have to use both ramps though. 
#5-Team championship will be decided by top 5 weights from each club. or lowest number of attending boats not to go below 5.  As we saw last year that was a mess!  Course sja would have won no matter what.
#6-Team championship is decided on day 1.  top 12 teams go on to day 2. they will draw for any lake within 2 hours of juliette and has to be a lake their club fishes a least once a year.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

As I see it now,

4 clubs other than SJA,HVBA,JBA, and LWB would like to have teams invited to a State Championship. If 8 clubs were to bring their top 6 boats, then Lake Juliette (3600 Acres) would be the only reasonable chose to host at least the first day of competition. And yes, both ramps may have to be used with synchronized weigh-in scales. A 2 day event has been mentioned a few times, I like that idea ...... however, deer hunters will not. 

$100.00 entry fee would be the same as what we are doing now, but a 2 day tournament could justify this amount. $4800.00 would be a sweet pot to divide amongst the top 6 (Regional Qualifying) teams.

I disagree with 7th,8th,9th, and 10th place teams in a clubs points race being able to participate in the J-BAIT. They did not qualify to participate. No more that 6 teams will be allowed to qualify to participate.

Cross Over (1 team representing more than 1 club) has always been, and always will be something that has to be dealt with, as long as you have good teams fishing with more than 1 club. 

Also mentioned a few times is the idea that a club should have a web site, and be of at least 2 years old. A web site is a must, so that everyone can keep track of what's going on with each club. And I'm not quite sure about how long a club should have to be in existence before receiving an invitation. I would like to see more input on the pros and cons of this particular matter. 

As for wanting an answer now on whether or not a club will be invited this year, lets say that a decision will be made on May 1st 2010.

Thanks for the input guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Reminex said:


> SJA does need some actual competition.



Y'all have surely earned braggin' rights, what can I say .... Except for L.W.B will start their rein this October  .


----------



## Reminex

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Y'all have surely earned braggin' rights, what can I say .... Except for L.W.B will start their rein this October  .



I have a feeling your right on that one.  I sense a


----------



## Chris S.

HAWGHUNNA said:


> As I see it now,
> 
> 4 clubs other than SJA,HVBA,JBA, and LWB would like to have teams invited to a State Championship. If 8 clubs were to bring their top 6 boats, then Lake Juliette (3600 Acres) would be the only reasonable chose to host at least the first day of competition. And yes, both ramps may have to be used with synchronized weigh-in scales. A 2 day event has been mentioned a few times, I like that idea ...... however, deer hunters will not.
> 
> $100.00 entry fee would be the same as what we are doing now, but a 2 day tournament could justify this amount. $4800.00 would be a sweet pot to divide amongst the top 6 (Regional Qualifying) teams.
> 
> I disagree with 7th,8th,9th, and 10th place teams in a clubs points race being able to participate in the J-BAIT. They did not qualify to participate. No more that 6 teams will be allowed to qualify to participate.
> 
> Cross Over (1 team representing more than 1 club) has always been, and always will be something that has to be dealt with, as long as you have good teams fishing with more than 1 club.
> 
> Also mentioned a few times is the idea that a club should have a web site, and be of at least 2 years old. A web site is a must, so that everyone can keep track of what's going on with each club. And I'm not quite sure about how long a club should have to be in existence before receiving an invitation. I would like to see more input on the pros and cons of this particular matter.
> 
> As for wanting an answer now on whether or not a club will be invited this year, lets say that a decision will be made on May 1st 2010.
> 
> Thanks for the input guys, I appreciate it.



Sounds good.


----------



## LIPS

Reminex said:


> A bunch of good ideas on here Terry!
> I love how it is now, I dont want to see it changed.  But SJA does need some actual competition.
> How about this...
> #1-Must be an established club(2-3 years) with website.  Club must be open to everyone, not a private club.
> #2-top 10 teams from each club.  If you change it to top 4 ill never make it again.  And youll have alot of Teams that qualify twice. for 2 different clubs.
> there is likely to be 4 teams that take 8 spots!  I hate to see the original 4 clubs get knocked down to 10 boats or so.
> #3-$100 entry fee.  If you can dish out $50 12 times a year surely $100 for the big one isn't to much.  If I can afford it making 700 pesos an hour anyone can!
> #4-2day event, with first day always to be held at Lake julliete.  9.9 hp limit to make it fair cause too many lilwater guys have 25hp boats
> I know its a long drive for some folks but hey I drive 2 hours to stone mountain four times a year.  And I won more tourneys there than anywhere.  We have guys in our club that drive 3 hours to go to Lucas.  Everyone just needs to learn Juliette, its the perfect lake for 40-100 boats.  might have to use both ramps though.
> #5-Team championship will be decided by top 5 weights from each club. or lowest number of attending boats not to go below 5.  As we saw last year that was a mess!  Course sja would have won no matter what.
> #6-Team championship is decided on day 1.  top 12 teams go on to day 2. they will draw for any lake within 2 hours of juliette and has to be a lake their club fishes a least once a year.





HAWGHUNNA said:


> As I see it now,
> 
> 4 clubs other than SJA,HVBA,JBA, and LWB would like to have teams invited to a State Championship. If 8 clubs were to bring their top 6 boats, then Lake Juliette (3600 Acres) would be the only reasonable chose to host at least the first day of competition. And yes, both ramps may have to be used with synchronized weigh-in scales. A 2 day event has been mentioned a few times, I like that idea ...... however, deer hunters will not.
> 
> $100.00 entry fee would be the same as what we are doing now, but a 2 day tournament could justify this amount. $4800.00 would be a sweet pot to divide amongst the top 6 (Regional Qualifying) teams.
> 
> I disagree with 7th,8th,9th, and 10th place teams in a clubs points race being able to participate in the J-BAIT. They did not qualify to participate. No more that 6 teams will be allowed to qualify to participate.
> 
> Cross Over (1 team representing more than 1 club) has always been, and always will be something that has to be dealt with, as long as you have good teams fishing with more than 1 club.
> 
> Also mentioned a few times is the idea that a club should have a web site, and be of at least 2 years old. A web site is a must, so that everyone can keep track of what's going on with each club. And I'm not quite sure about how long a club should have to be in existence before receiving an invitation. I would like to see more input on the pros and cons of this particular matter.
> 
> As for wanting an answer now on whether or not a club will be invited this year, lets say that a decision will be made on May 1st 2010.
> 
> Thanks for the input guys, I appreciate it.



REM, I like your plan with the exception of gas motors being allowed.  I think that the concept for a jonboat club is to keep cost low and some guys have more money or save better than others to buy these gas motors and 3 hp electric outboards.  I too will likely have one of these motors at some point but I feel it causes a disadvantage to those who dont have them.  I just accept it as what is "me being broke" lol.  Juliette would be a good pick but Id like it to be electric only.

HH, if you dont want teams finishing in 7th or 8th place attending. Then how will you make it fair for all clubs if only 4 boats attend?  etc etc.  I dont think it should be a top 10 either but I think that a 7th place team should fill in for a 6th place team if they cant make it.  They are the next most deserving team.  I dont see the problem in that.  Or what would you do if only 4 could attend?????


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> REM,  Or what would you do if only 4 could attend?????



We discussed this matter before the weigh-in at the 2009 J-BAIT.

A club that receives an invitation may or may not have all 6 team able to make the event to (per say) represent them. The J-BAIT Cup, which is held for one year by the Club with the most combined weight will be decided by the clubs top 6 team weights.

If a club has 2 teams present, the other clubs with more teams present should not have to be penalized under these circumstances. So what was decided is ...... A minimum of a 5 team combined weight will be use to determine the Club Champions.

I'll use last year's J-BAIT to illustrate ..... 4 clubs participated, 2 clubs had 2 teams each to represent, while 2 clubs had 6 teams to represent. The rule at that point stated that we would use combined weights from the lowest number of teams that a club(s) had at the event. So the top 2 weights were used to determine the Club Champions. From this point forward, if your club does not have at least 5 teams when the weights are combined, then your club will be at a disadvantage for the Club Challenge ...... However, although a club with less teams could still come out on top, provided they have the most combined total weight.

Having teams other than the top 6 being able to fill in, is not really a huge issue with me ..... I just disagree with that format, it allows room for some team stacking (so to speak) to take place. 

I am looking for 1 representative from each club to join me in setting rules, guide lines, laying out future formats, and putting in some leg work towards bringing in sponsorship for the event. I feel as though we need for each club that want to participate, to have someone to represent them in the decisions that are being made towards our State Championship, as well as bring aboard someone willing to help organize and officiate.

After thinking about this a lot today, I feel as thought 2 full years of running a schedule, and managing an updated web site would allow a Club the credibility to be invited to the State Championship. And 2 of the 4 teams that are interested in joining the show, are qualified to do so this year since this is their second full season as a Club.

There's many more great ideas for criteria that clubs should meet mentioned in this post. We have 2 months before a decision to expand our invitations ...... SO IF YOU WANT YOUR VOICES HEARD ON THIS MATTER, SPEAK UP.

Also, I will be waiting for Club Rep. Volunteers ...... I have one in mind that I believe will be willing to do so for their club, let's see if they step up to the plate.


----------



## LIPS

Well, I dont know who you have in mind but all you gotta do is tell me what ya need most and I'll try to make things happen.  I am in sporting goods stores so much I could always ask if people would be intrested in sponsoring.  As far as representing SJBA. Those Lee boys are good guys.


----------



## russ010

Sorry I missed this thread - work is killing me right now, but I'm not fussing.

Let me know what I can do to help. 

I don't know if BANG is eligible or not - I think this is our 2nd full season, but how I read things and how people mean them sometimes are 2 separate things. Dale (lizard drager) and I will do all we can to help.

You're doing a good thing man... keep it up


----------



## DEZZY

Does this mean that the coldwater club makes it then?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> Well, I dont know who you have in mind but all you gotta do is tell me what ya need most and I'll try to make things happen.  I am in sporting goods stores so much I could always ask if people would be intrested in sponsoring.  As far as representing SJBA. Those Lee boys are good guys.



Lips, 

We can use all the help that we can get, and Mr. Jim Lee is the Man that I have in mind to represent the SJA, provided that he is interested and the club president don't have a problem with it.

Jim has supported, and willingly volunteered to help me out with the J-BAIT since the beginning ..... and you are right, he and Ted both are good people, good friends to have, and they bring game every time they hit the water.

Thanks Lips, for volunteering to do all that you can to help, We appreciate your support.



russ010 said:


> Sorry I missed this thread - work is killing me right now, but I'm not fussing.
> 
> Let me know what I can do to help.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if BANG is eligible or not - I think this is our 2nd full season, but how I read things and how people mean them sometimes are 2 separate things. Dale (lizard drager) and I will do all we can to help.
> 
> You're doing a good thing man... keep it up



Yes, with a club having to be 2 years old, and the fact that both Bang & Swat have maintained web sites throughout their existence ...... Those are the 2 clubs that we are looking at right now.

Cold Water Bass Club would qualify to be invited (according to the 2 requirements mentioned above) to the 2011 J-BAIT, if we do in fact decide to expand invitations outside of the 4 original clubs.

Please note that the 2 requirements mentioned above, will not be the only requirements to bring a club an invitation.

We appreciate your interest towards the J-BAIT, and willingness to help bring it to another level Russ.


----------



## MerkyWaters

*J-Bait*

HH, Let me start off by saying you are doing a Great Job organizing a wonderful invitation to a State Championship. 
With that said...
J-Bait has only been mentioned a few times by some of our members and has mostly been positive but I feel it would be best to ask for their input(from SWAT members).  I will bring this up at our next event to see if we have members that would like to participate and ask for feedback.
The fees to fish the J-Bait would be a little difficult for me to be able to do and I would like to see this event be a sponsored event. I would Love to but its just not feasible right now which may change in the future.

If you decide to expand J-Bait I feel to operate it efficiently(due to the rising amount of anglers) it should be a tier format. ...Here is my idea: break it down to where lets say High Voltage+BANG+SWAT fish off at one of their reservoirs so that it is Regional. With the First event Locally that would allow the Region to have their top teams to advance to a State Championship Classic that would allow for a easier managed Classic Event. I mean look at the major Fishing events they nearly eliminate ALL of their anglers to make it a smaller more manageable event. This also then since the group number for the Classic will be smaller should be a random drawing between all remaining Club lakes(JMO).

With all that said I know there will be more things I think of later. I am not speaking for all of SWAT by having said what I have. If the invitation still stands for SWAT and you want to keep oporetating the J-bait the way it has been in the past then SWAT will gladly accept and I would try my best to be able to participate in the event(s). I do NOT want to cut off any of our fine members in SWAT from having the eligibility to fish J-Bait and represent. Each Club and each person are going to have different ideas or opinions this was just an idea of how I would like the J-Bait. HH, you are doing a FINE job and keep it up. I think that the whole Reservoir Clubs have really evolved these past few years and we ALL are trying to grow. 

Thanks,
Merrick McClure


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Merky Waters,

You have brought an interesting idea to the table, I was thinking that it would be great to have a (no entry fee)  Regional Qualifier to get to the State Championship myself. What first really needs to happen is to have a member/spokesman from each club on the J-BAIT Committee (so to speak), so that we could get input from all the clubs that are involved on what they would like to see the format to be for the State Championship, and from there we would work together on the event to make it become what the majority of our angler want.

It is an excellent idea for you to discuss the matter with your club, of whether or not the SWAT members are interested in becoming involved with the event. I can respect that decision.

Apparently, you are interested. And I just want the event to be what the Georgia Jonboat Club Members are looking for, when thinking of a State Championship Tournament.

Thanks for your interest and reply.


----------



## Steve78

Sorry for taking so long to add my two cents, I like the ideas, Coldwater is coming up on year number 2 next year and I think we did a pretty good job of establishing ourselves as a permanent jonboat club, so I'm not really into the 3 year minimum existance. I think we should send the top 5 and have 2 alternates. These alternate can be allowed to replace crossovers. I still think some other way of deciding the lakes s an issue. Make it a 2 day on 3 different lakes, half the clubs split up on Day one on two lakes, cut the field in half for a finale on day two on one lake. I know of several big name anglers who will not drive all the the state to donate money, on a lake thats unfamiliar to them. It needs to be a group of community lakes, Stone Mtn, Varner, Horton, etc. Just my 2 cents, let me know if I can help ya out HH!! I may know of a couple possible sponsors.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Thanks for some great input Steve.

The Cold Water Club (if we indeed expand) will know who their top 6 teams are in January of 2011. There should be plenty of time to get familiar with a lake that you know is going to host the State Championship event in 9 months.

A split 2 day event (as some of you guys mentioned above) is a great idea, but if the staff (so to speak) were to decide to keep the event a one day event, and also decide that the top 6 teams from each club be invited ...... Then Lake Juliette, with all teams being restricted to a 10 hp limit out board would be an choice to host the event.

I appreciate your interest and your post, and like I said before ..... we can use all the help that we can get my friend.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

O.K, 

This is the idea that I have had bouncing around in my head for the last couple of days.

If we indeed expand, and keep the top 6 teams from each club being invited, this is what I think would make a great championship format.

Use a drawing to place 3 clubs' qualifying teams in a first day group that will compete on a lake to be determined by drawing, the other 3 clubs' qualifying teams would compete on a different lake to be determined by drawing. 

The top 6 teams from day one on each lake would advance to day 2, to compete on an entirely different lake that was used on day one. The top 6 teams from day 2 would qualify to represent Team Georgia in the 2011 SERJ Championship.

All weights from day one and day two will be tallied, and the club that has the highest total combined weight would be considered the Georgia Club Champions.

At this point, I'm thinking $100.00 per team for the entry fee. But, if we can put together a J-BAIT Staff that is willing to cover some ground ...... we may be able to cut the entry fees, due to having sponsorship for the event.

High Falls Lake, Lake Horton, and Lake Varner have been the only 3 lakes to host the J-BAIT. If a drawing were to be used, I think that each club should put a lake of their chose into a hat ....... this would give each club an opportunity to end up with what some anglers call "Home Lake Advantage."

Feed me y'all's thoughts on this format. We have had only a dozen or so anglers that seem to be interested enough to post their opinions on this matter ....... come on guys!!!!


----------



## russ010

Ok... let me see if I'm pickin up what you're puttin down

We have a total of 6 clubs fishing in the JBait. (does this mean 6 boats from each club)
On the first day we have 3 clubs fishing one lake (18 boats) and then the other 3 clubs (18 boats) fishing a second lake.
The 2nd Day you will basically have 12 boats fishing  (6 from lake 1, and 6 from lake 2). These are not "clubs" anymore, so you could have 3 boats from one club, 2 from another and 1 from the other. Even though one club could be totally left out if they didn't make the top 6 cut.

I like the idea of drawing for whatever lake you fish. I know a lot of us guys up in N. Ga might have a hard time competing (and paying $100) on waters we've never been on - but I think a drawing would level out the playing field -- and include only the 3 lakes that those 3 particular clubs want to put in the  hat.

Does the $100 entry fee cover both days?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

That seem like a fine format to me being fair to all teams.

I think you got it all right Russ, good post also


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> Ok... let me see if I'm pickin up what you're puttin down
> 
> We have a total of 6 clubs fishing in the JBait. (does this mean 6 boats from each club)
> On the first day we have 3 clubs fishing one lake (18 boats) and then the other 3 clubs (18 boats) fishing a second lake.
> The 2nd Day you will basically have 12 boats fishing  (6 from lake 1, and 6 from lake 2). These are not "clubs" anymore, so you could have 3 boats from one club, 2 from another and 1 from the other. Even though one club could be totally left out if they didn't make the top 6 cut.
> 
> I like the idea of drawing for whatever lake you fish. I know a lot of us guys up in N. Ga might have a hard time competing (and paying $100) on waters we've never been on - but I think a drawing would level out the playing field -- and include only the 3 lakes that those 3 particular clubs want to put in the  hat.
> 
> Does the $100 entry fee cover both days?



Russ, 

You seem to be following (my proposed) the format perfectly.

Yes the 3 clubs (once drawn to compete on lake #1) would each choose a lake to be entered into that drawing, and the remaining 3 clubs would do the same.

As far as a lake being a disadvantage ...... most L.W.B members/anglers have never seen any of the lakes that the other clubs fish. And it would cost us the same amount of entry fee to come to (your) those lakes.

And a Championship Caliber Club will have teams that make the cut, and put up the weight on day two, to help crown their Club as Champions that year.

In using this format or one of similar nature, I believe that each Club and or Team is given equal chances.

Still, keep in mind ...... that we are trying to form a committee, which will include a representative from each Club. First, one representative each from LWB, JBA, HVBA, and SJA. These 4 reps. will decide whether or not, it is in the best interest of the J-BAIT and the Georgia Jonboat (should I say Federation) Anglers to expand the invitations to the event, in order to cover the state's growing population of our lil' sport. And secondly, if the other fore mentioned clubs recieve invitations and accept them, a representative from those 2 clubs would join the committee, to decide a tournament format.

I really do like the new proposed format for the Championship though. And yes sir, $100.00 entry fee per boat to enter the event (covers both days.)


----------



## russ010

sounds good... I like the way you got it going. 

By the way  -  no hard feelings from us if you decide not to extend invitations.. it's just fishing and not a lifestyle!


----------



## lizard drager




----------



## deepwater

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> That seem like a fine format to me being fair to all teams.
> 
> X2. I don't know how it could be more fair than that.


----------



## MerkyWaters

How about making the regional event between two clubs for the first day then competing for the Classic?
ie: Day one: SWAT vs BANG + HVBA vs JBA  + Lil Water vs SJA  
Day Two: Classic 
I like the same format for lake patterns not fishing the previous lake.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MerkyWaters said:


> How about making the regional event between two clubs for the first day then competing for the Classic?
> ie: Day one: SWAT vs BANG + HVBA vs JBA  + Lil Water vs SJA
> Day Two: Classic
> I like the same format for lake patterns not fishing the previous lake.



Merrick,

Your format idea has a good ring to it also ..... Just go ahead and sick L.W.B on the reigning 4 time Club Champions ..... WE AIN'T SKEERED. 

But, seriously ...... if we want to participate against anglers and or clubs across the state, we must feel confident fishing anywhere, at anytime.

A qualifier such as a Northern, Southern, Eastern, and Western Tournament would be a great way to advance to the State Championship. After all, the two formats are similar. 

With your format idea , Swat & Bang would most likely be on familiar waters, where the other 4 clubs may not be as fortunate ...... HVBA fishes waters that JBA does not, and L.W.B fishes waters that SJA does not and visa versa.

I still say that a random drawing for club vs club, and those clubs drawing for the lake to host the first day's event would be the fairest way for everyone involved. But, I'm not gonna be setting the format alone. That's why we need to put together a group of guys that can work together to build a very respectable Championship Event.

Thanks for posting Merky Waters.


----------



## MerkyWaters

HAWGHUNNA said:


> With your format idea , Swat & Bang would most likely be on familiar waters, where the other 4 clubs may not be as fortunate ...... HVBA fishes waters that JBA does not, and L.W.B fishes waters that SJA does not and visa versa.




I did not know if that format for the other 4 teams would work because I do not know what lakes each club has in common.

I will ask everyone this sat how they feel on all the info.


----------



## LIPS

LOOKS like things are headed in the right DIRECTION.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Half of our teams left or did not show up for the event we had sat. so I believe I may have to bring it up at our next event if they show.


----------



## mesocollins

*J-bait*

I didn't read all the posts, but it seems that each club should have all the same rules, the same entry fees, the same payout structure and should all be under one organization for it to really grow. We are in the amateur stages of jonboat bassing right now. Once the clubs unite under one organization, a jonboat pro circuit will emerge that each team from each participating club will have to qualify to fish the prior year, and bigger entries, bigger payouts, sponsors, televised tourneys, plus the current magazine and online promotions will grow the sport into something bigger. The only problem is, it's a working man's sport and getting people to put the time and money into it will be difficult. Keep trucking ya'll. 

Terry, I'm planning on fishing a couple tourneys, but I need new batteries. I have a set of used Pro Masters lined up that are currently being used in a scrubber in the perry wal-mart. Hopefully I will be able to get them for free or cheap. Money has just been too short for me to drive that far to participate, but I'm trying.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

mesocollins said:


> I didn't read all the posts, but it seems that each club should have all the same rules, the same entry fees, the same payout structure and should all be under one organization for it to really grow. We are in the amateur stages of jonboat bassing right now. Once the clubs unite under one organization, a jonboat pro circuit will emerge that each team from each participating club will have to qualify to fish the prior year, and bigger entries, bigger payouts, sponsors, televised tourneys, plus the current magazine and online promotions will grow the sport into something bigger. The only problem is, it's a working man's sport and getting people to put the time and money into it will be difficult. Keep trucking ya'll.
> 
> Terry, I'm planning on fishing a couple tourneys, but I need new batteries. I have a set of used Pro Masters lined up that are currently being used in a scrubber in the perry wal-mart. Hopefully I will be able to get them for free or cheap. Money has just been too short for me to drive that far to participate, but I'm trying.



Thanks Matt, A jonboat federation would be sweet my friend. Maybe it is in the future of our rapidly growing  sport. The idea has struck some interests here on this forum, this year.

We have missed the competition that you bring to the game Matt, I understand the budget deal my brother.
Hopefully, you can make an event or two this year, I look forward to seeing you.

Thanks for your comments on the expansion thread.


----------



## tsnider08

I really like the idea of standardizing membership dues, entry fees, payout, and general rules for all clubs that get an invitation. Making the JonBoat Federation with the chair people being one representitive from each club and the president being voted on by all chair holders. Each Club should have to collect Federation dues (other than club dues) that go toward the JonBoat Classic. 
We could even make raising money fun for the whole family like having car washes and the such.
Just some thoughts!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

tsnider08 said:


> I really like the idea of standardizing membership dues, entry fees, payout, and general rules for all clubs that get an invitation. Making the JonBoat Federation with the chair people being one representitive from each club and the president being voted on by all chair holders. Each Club should have to collect Federation dues (other than club dues) that go toward the JonBoat Classic.
> We could even make raising money fun for the whole family like having car washes and the such.
> Just some thoughts!!



Yep, 

This Federation deal some of us have spoken of, would be great in my opinion. And I feel as though it could be possible on down the road. I also feel as though, by starting with electing reps. from each club on the J-BAIT committee, this would bring us a step closer ....... to at least bring the idea up amongst all of the jonboat club members here in Georgia.

As you said Travis " the dues would be used to cover the championship". This would give everyone a shot at everyone's dues, and not leave the teams which qualify to participate having to pay their own way to the event.


----------



## MerkyWaters

mesocollins said:


> I didn't read all the posts, but it seems that each club should have all the same rules, the same entry fees, the same payout structure and should all be under one organization for it to really grow.



I feel like I am speaking on behalf of the rest of our members of SWAT but it would not be feasible to raise our entry fees to match some other clubs. Our members would simply drop out or simply not join (Just from what I think but I may be wrong!). I am sort of skeptical on the portion of individual club dues for the Championship. I thought you was wanting to make it $100 entry fee? I am confused.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MerkyWaters said:


> I feel like I am speaking on behalf of the rest of our members of SWAT but it would not be feasible to raise our entry fees to match some other clubs. Our members would simply drop out or simply not join (Just from what I think but I may be wrong!). I am sort of skeptical on the portion of individual club dues for the Championship. I thought you was wanting to make it $100 entry fee? I am confused.



Sorry ..... don't let us confuse you Merrick.

We are trying to put together a committee that will be made up of members that represent each club.

And the committee will work out the format for the J-BAIT.

We are just kickin' around some ideas right now.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

This thread was 2 weeks cold ...... and I could not take it  , SO .....

Our J-BAIT Staff at this time include ......

Jim Lee - Southern Jonboat Anglers representative
Terry Lee - Lil' Water Bassin' representative


----------



## Jerk

'Course....it ain't my business....but......

I wouldn't mind "requiring" federation membership from out of state clubs in order to fish the "Regional" from here on out.

I think it will be easier to do now with AL and NC than at any other time because we had a good experience this weekend.

Then, whoever's in the fed, follows the rules.  Either you're in or you're out.

OK......I'm done!

Good job this weekend, HH.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

a group of federation rules for every club guide lines would be great.I really like the idea and it would make it simple for people to start other clubs.But there needs to be alot of people involed in the making of these rules and some kind of commitee and a rep from every club.At the same time what we have works really well and we aint changing a whole lot from what we have.So if others beside georgia boys arent involded in the rules then were out.We dont run gas and we dont weigh in dead fish thats just the way we do things but hey were just 1 club.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Makes 2 clubs Masterbass.

I aint going to interfere with how Alabama runs their business, nobody is going to interfere with how NC runs theirs. 

As a matter of fact Jerk needs to tend to business at home before he starts getting in everybody else's.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

This thread is actually discussing the Jonboat - Bass Anglers Invitational Tournament (J-BAIT).

I'm trying to get every club that started the event involved in making decisions on where our State Championship is headed in the future, and establish guide lines and formats that future clubs will need to meet before receiving an invitation to participate.

A Federation is a different topic (that has been mentioned in another thread, and will be discussed again, soon) , and would only work if the board members consisted of at least 2 representatives from each state to be involved.

A lot would have to happen to get a Jonboat Federation started ........ BUT, WE can do it. And I really like the idea. It would be a big time deal for this sport.

*UNITED ....... WE FISH*


----------



## Jerk

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Makes 2 clubs Masterbass.
> 
> I aint going to interfere with how Alabama runs their business, nobody is going to interfere with how NC runs theirs.
> 
> As a matter of fact Jerk needs to tend to business at home before he starts getting in everybody else's.



You should learn to do the same.  Right now YOU are the outcast group.  Better learn to play nice, Mr. Rat.....or else just play with yerself.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

we want rat to be involed and i think he would if things are done right and i have all the faith in the world in terry lee and that it will be done the right way. what do ya say rat with every ones input we can do it right with you being involed?rat you really missed an awsome event sat and i hope that hard headedness can be over taken and commen sense prevaile and get your guys involed  b/c they have the right to be part of this. by the way top 4 never been to lucas and good sacks came from every state. i say it was preety fair and fish are still fish.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Jerk said:


> You should learn to do the same.  Right now YOU are the outcast group.  Better learn to play nice, Mr. Rat.....or else just play with yerself.



Wrong Mr. Jerk. You are the outcast right now. All the other NC clubs are working together. Without the other clubs you are back to the JBFC against everybody else............


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

MASTERBASS02 said:


> we want rat to be involed and i think he would if things are done right and i have all the faith in the world in terry lee and that it will be done the right way. what do ya say rat with every ones input we can do it right with you being involed?rat you really missed an awsome event sat and i hope that hard headedness can be over taken and commen sense prevaile and get your guys involed  b/c they have the right to be part of this. by the way top 4 never been to lucas and good sacks came from every state. i say it was preety fair and fish are still fish.




You are right Masterbass, we would be glad to be a part of this, and want to be a part of this. All we ask is what we have wanted to begin with, and that is for all the clubs to be involved with the decision making process. The rules should be made with everybodys input, and fishing locations be at a neutral site. Thats it!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

A new thread has been started for The SERJ Championship 2011 GA. - ALA. - N.C .......

Could we not hi-jack this thread ..... please.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=518236


----------



## Jerk

NCRIVERRAT said:


> You are right Masterbass, we would be glad to be a part of this, and want to be a part of this. All we ask is what we have wanted to begin with, and that is for all the clubs to be involved with the decision making process. The rules should be made with everybodys input, and fishing locations be at a neutral site. Thats it!!!



Agree with this part.........

There's been a lot said about the top four having "never" fished the lake before.  And that's true.  But their buddies had!  With the exception of that Bama sack.

Next year's event should be even better.


----------



## LIPS

hellooooo NORTH CAROLINA CLUBS. The J-Bait is the GA clubs state tournament and this thread doesnt concern NC.  

Yall have some respect for HH and argue on JBFC please.


----------



## Jerk

Lips........never mind.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

While Georgia is putting together a committee consisting of members from each club that currently competes in the State Championship (J-BAIT) , to better the event to suit the demands/complaints from competitors, and vote on whether or not to expand invitations to other interested clubs in the state ......... it only makes me wander if N.C, and Virginia are thinking about the same idea? 

I'm not trying to dictate any thing or any body, I'm only saying, that since the JBFC took the opportunity, and participated in the first annual Regional event ..... they should and will at least have an opportunity to qualify to compete next year.

I am trying to make everyone happy with the format to our State Championship, so ....... I'm just thinking out loud.

P.S ...... Jim Lee (SJA) & Myself (LWB) have began discussing some of the issues at hand, we are still awaiting electives to the committee from HVBA & JBA.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

That is an excellent idea. Let the JBFC compete as its own little world and the rest of the clubs in NC will have their usual qualifying tournament. By golly you on to something now


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> That is an excellent idea. Let the JBFC compete as its own little world and the rest of the clubs in NC will have their usual qualifying tournament. By golly you on to something now



Why don't you ask those guys (JBFC) to be involved in the qualifying tournament?

Weren't you the guy that said "everyone to be involved, should help set the guide lines/rules" ?

I was actually hoping that y'all could work out any issues that there may be (if any).

Tell me this NCRIVERRAT. Why did the JBFC bail out on the N.C State Championship last year, when they were the club that got things rollin' on it to begin with, were there some rule changes without letting those guys in on the discussion, or what's the deal?

I've been on to something brother, and quite frankly, I would like to see some of the other N.C anglers have ANOTHER opportunity to become involved with that something.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Lets clear this up. The JBFC did not start our state tournament. Me and Jerk started the whole thing by talking so much crap to each other we had to settle it somehow.

The JBFC is the worlds worst at doing nothing. Nothing changes, nothing happens, nobody ever does anything.
Time was getting close last year for the State and as usual, nothing happened. The 2 other clubs in NC decided that we had better do something or we were going to be rushed at the last minute to do something.
So, we called a meeting. It was at a central location for the other clubs. Sure it was in my town but it was an hour away for the other 2 clubs.
Oh boy, that didn't suit the JBFC. They didn't even know where the other club was from!! It was fair for both of them!!!
We posted on their website 2 weeks ahead of time with numerous reminders, called Vinny and left a bunch of messages because he wouldn't answer. We called other members, posted messages on their board the day before and the day of, and nobody showed.................We waited 30 minutes, nobody showed..............
The meeting went on with the clubs that chose to attend. 

We are working to get the JBFC involved this year. Nobody wants it more than I do. I am working with CC who was selected by the JBFC to get them involved. 
It is not easy to keep everybody together. Most folks dont care if the JBFC are involved at all. They are welcome to attend but they got to show up.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Is the JBFC welcome to help reset some of the guide lines and rules that may not be except able to them?

You see, that is exactly what this thread is about. Some of the Georgia guys don't like the format and or rules of our State Championship, so we will put together a committee consisting of one member from each of the 4 clubs that started the tournament.

And once the committee is formed (we are half way there), we will work toward satisfying the majority (you can't please everyone) of the Jonboat Circuit here.

I'm in no way saying that y'all should follow suit, I'm just saying that I am trying to fix our State Championship, so that all of our jonboat anglers will recognize the event as being our State Championship, and agree that once the event has been fished ..... that then, our top 6 teams from that event have earned the rights to represent our state in a Regional Championship.

The JBFC accepted the opportunity to drive 10 hours to make the fist regional event a 3 state tournament instead of a 2 state event, and for that, they are very appreciated and can't be overlooked.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Their representative has already accepted the rules that we had in place last year????????

We changed no rules. The rules are the same as when we started.

Where you getting your info?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Their representative has already accepted the rules that we had in place last year????????
> 
> We changed no rules. The rules are the same as when we started.
> 
> Where you getting your info?



I don't have any info., did not ask the JBFC, and it's really none of my business what you all do ..... but the JBFC bailed out on the State Championship for some reason. So, I was just curious as to why, and I still don't know.

I would just like to see everyone that's interested in participating in the Regional have an opportunity to do so. Same thing with the J-BAIT, that's why we are about to discuss expanding our invitations to some of the newer clubs. Once we do, those clubs will elect a member to join the J-BAIT committee.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

cant live in the past.lets move on and know if we cant play well the show will go on with or with out somebody or even some state. but this will go on!!!a regional is here for good.check your egos and do whats best for the next guy in your club and even your state.i want to fish against the best each state has to offer and dont think any one who deserves it should be left behind.Jerk stepped up and got 5 boats from nc to show and that was big and thanks for that and that alone gives him alot of say so but it is only rules a date and a scale and a winner get it toghter it cant be that hard.you have to set a example for your club they will follow their leaders.rat im behind you getting to be involved and hope jerk and you can get it together.work with jerk and get it done.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Their representative has already accepted the rules that we had in place last year????????
> 
> We changed no rules. The rules are the same as when we started.
> 
> Where you getting your info?



I figured out where what lil' info. I have came from, look at post #62 in this link.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=431393&page=2


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

They bailed because they didn't like the meeting place or the way the meeting was called. That is it.

Masterbass, we will have the same qualifier as last year, whatever clubs show. Our participation will be based on the same requirements we asked for last year.

Neutral location, everbody involved in the process.

Hope to get a chance to see yall at the lake.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I figured out where what lil' info. I have came from, look at post #62 in this link.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=431393&page=2




Rules say that you must be a member of the club you are fishing with. Rule not broken.
We did switch team members for day 2. We had an 11 year old and his father on our team and the boy wanted to fish with me on day 2. The tournament was already over. We beat the JBFC on day 1 at THEIR lake by 18 pounds. What did I have to loose by letting the 11 year old fish with me? We asked if it would be a problem. Was not one then, guess it is now that it is over........................


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

This is only a suggestion .....

Maybe Jerk should be the JBFC Representative for the N.C State Championship Committee. I'm sure that you guys have scheduled a NEUTRAL location for a meeting this year, to discuss the up coming 2010 Championship.

And who, may I ask is representing the other 3 clubs to be invited to the N.C State Championship?

Alabama has recruited 3 new teams this week from all of the Regional buzz going on around there. Soon those guys will get to experience the fun that's involved with trying to raise the bar in tin can competition.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

We are way ahead of you. Meeting is in 2 weeks at a neutral location. (Quite a bit closer to the JBFC this year) 

Junior is representing the Championship club, Andy is representing the Shallow River club, CC is representing the JBFC, and Wahoo is representing the Riverrat club. The Bassbusters are probably not going to be a part of the State this year. I have asked several members and they are put off by all the crap.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> We are way ahead of you. Meeting is in 2 weeks at a neutral location. (Quite a bit closer to the JBFC this year)
> 
> Junior is representing the Championship club, Andy is representing the Shallow River club, CC is representing the JBFC, and Wahoo is representing the Riverrat club. The Bassbusters are probably not going to be a part of the State this year. I have asked several members and they are put off by all the crap.



Could we get some links to these clubs?


----------



## Jerk

Long as everything is kept on the up and up, I had no problem personally with the rules portion of what Rat and Junior set up last year.  

Rat keeps saying "nobody cares if the JBFC shows up".  That's the problem........you either have to care that everyone is involved or this won't work.  Being a sarcastic pompass butt crack won't help anything at all.


----------



## Jerk

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Lets clear this up. The JBFC did not start our state tournament. Me and Jerk started the whole thing by talking so much crap to each other we had to settle it somehow.
> 
> The JBFC is the worlds worst at doing nothing. Nothing changes, nothing happens, nobody ever does anything.
> Time was getting close last year for the State and as usual, nothing happened. The 2 other clubs in NC decided that we had better do something or we were going to be rushed at the last minute to do something.



First paragraph....partially true.  

First part of the second paragraph....very true. 

Last part of the second paragraph.  A lie.  You guys did that in April......hardly "getting close to time".  You planned it, hijacked it, and screwed us over.  Past is the past.  Like I said, get it right this time, and it'll be good.  Otherwise, it will be the JBFC back at the SERJ next year.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Jerk, the part you are calling me a lie, is a lie.

The meeting was NOT in April. The Meeting was first called August 19, 2009. The meeting was held 10 days later.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

They keep saying that they dont care if they fish or not because sometimes the JBFC is a royal pain in the you know what to deal with.

Everything has to have 15 meetings and then have to get aproval and then still dont do anything. THEN get mad when somebody does something.

Like now, yall agree with everything we do on the state level, but we still have to drag you kicking and screaming to be a part of it. 
Ask you to drive an hour to fish hereand you cant do that, But you will laod up and drive 500 miles to fish against heavily over-matched competition that you have no chance in winning and that is the greatest thing since sliced bread????? Come on man!!!!!!!!


----------



## russ010

y'all take y'alls belly aching somewhere else - nobody cares who showed up at what meeting and who drove 500 miles. y'all can settle your differences somewhere better than a chat forum. Be a man and let by gones be by gones, and move on.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

boxing match winner makes rules.


----------



## Jerk

I'm in.


----------



## russ010

you boys are crazy..

Hey jerk - what part of NC are you at? 

I'm originally from Lancaster, SC... just south of Charlotte


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Lancaster any where close to Clover SC? I got some in-laws there.


----------



## russ010

Lancaster is about 1-1.5 hours west of Clover


----------



## Jason Taylor

As I posted when the thread first started Our club is very interested in fishing this thing I/we dont so much mind the "hoops" we would have to jump through just to have the CHANCE to be invited ie; website,club establishment,yada yada however all the whining and going back and forth is the exact reason why I and so many other jon boat clubs started this thing to begin with not to mention its getting kinda redundant..No you cant cater to everyone so there for to the founders of this thing get as much INPUT as you can and make a decision put the lakes in a hat drawem.If you cant make it because of travel or weather or cramps or whatever TOO BAD!!! I promise once this thing gets rollin folks will be comin outta the woodwork wantin to do it.I aint doin it for a livin,and it aint BASS.If I wanted to hear the bi***in Id stay at home....Bottom line me and the boys will whoop you whenever wherever ............


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jason,

Do you have a web site up and running yet?

We have a partial committee, and by May 1st, we will have decided the outcome of the J-BAIT expansion.

Just know that some stiff competition awaits you, here in Ga., and in Ala. and or N.C ...... if any of your club were to make it that far.


----------



## Jason Taylor

The competition is exactly what were lookin for the other stuff however is not.I hope we can make this thing happen, as far as the website I was kinda waitin to find out the result of 5/1 however this will not be an issue, if you are interested in the operation or results of the tourneys I can shoot you what weve got thus far


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jason Taylor said:


> The competition is exactly what were lookin for the other stuff however is not.I hope we can make this thing happen, as far as the website I was kinda waitin to find out the result of 5/1 however this will not be an issue, if you are interested in the operation or results of the tourneys I can shoot you what weve got thus far



Jason,

I can understand where you don't care for seeing/reading all of the junk on this thread. But, there has been discussions on this thread that don't concern Georgia's State Championship .... Sorry.

Jim Lee and myself are the only 2 of the 4 J-BAIT committee personnel (in place at this time) that will be discussing matters that may or may not involve an expansion of the J-BAIT. Jim and I have started communicating our thoughts and ideas on whether to expand and if we do, how new clubs should/would be inducted.

If you guys want to be involved, a web site is a must. I suggest that you guys get your results online immediately. You have known about this requirement for several weeks now.

A decision will be made on May first, and no one even knows the name of your club, much less how many members you have. Several guys here have asked for a schedule to be posted of where and when you guys fish. This information could lead to new members in your club .... I have not seen a schedule.

The other 3 clubs that wish to be invited have web sites, this is one requirement that they have met. So in that regard ..... those 3 clubs have been involved in conversations already.

I want to include everyone that would like to get involved,  but, certain criteria must be met by those wishing to be noticed.


----------



## Jason Taylor

Hunna,
   I have provided info to all those who have contacted me here or otherwise and will continue to do so,to be honest there has been no huge outpour of interest on any of the threads asking for those interested in joining us in the Carroll county area allthough those that did contact me at the number or email address provided recieved said info: refer to thread posted by smokdog where yourself posted to the thread but not directly to me..As far as the hesitation on the web site that is two fold (1) one of the earlier threads it was suggested there would be no invites extended to clubs with less than two years existance so this alone would rule us out for this year and next (2) my shear lack of knowledge as far as web sites and computers in general, though I am working on the latter....


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jason Taylor said:


> Hunna,
> I have provided info to all those who have contacted me here or otherwise and will continue to do so,to be honest there has been no huge outpour of interest on any of the threads asking for those interested in joining us in the Carroll county area allthough those that did contact me at the number or email address provided recieved said info: refer to thread posted by smokdog where yourself posted to the thread but not directly to me..As far as the hesitation on the web site that is two fold (1) one of the earlier threads it was suggested there would be no invites extended to clubs with less than two years existance so this alone would rule us out for this year and next (2) my shear lack of knowledge as far as web sites and computers in general, though I am working on the latter....



Jason,

Let me know if you need help with a web site, we have our 3rd member of the J-BAIT Committee (Mike Smith HVBA) on board now, and the reconstruction of our State Championship is starting to steam roll.

Mike brought some good ideas to the table, and the committee (for the most part) do agree  that if a club runs through it's second year and retains a strong following, it then deserves recognition for invitation. And we all agree that the club must have their results posted online so that all jonboat anglers can follow what's happening with the club.

I'm sorry if I sounded a lil' harsh man, we (all bass tournament anglers) thrive on competition. And as I stated earlier, if you post up some dates, my team would probably join you guys for a tourney or two. And LWB welcomes you guys to fish over here on the east side when ever you have the opportunity.

I'm excited that you guys want be become a part of the J-BAIT and SERJ Championships, and look forward to having your club do just that. It's just, that with the growth of the sport and the interest of clubs wanting to get involved, we need criteria, and the J-BAIT Committee is now strong at work in laying down the guide lines, rules and format that will serve our State Championship event.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

As some of you may know, invitations to the 2010 J-BAIT have been publicly issued on this forum.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=522155

We will await the decisions by these 2 clubs, before we move forward, to set up the NEW 2010 J-BAIT FORMAT.

The rough draft idea that was brought to the J-BAIT Committee by Mike (Smitty) Smith, as he joined Jim Lee (SJA Rep.) and myself (LWB Rep.) as the HVBA Representative is shown on the thread that is linked in this post.

We have two (2) more clubs here in Georgia that show interest in becoming involve with Georgia's Jonboat State Championship Tournament. And with all likeliness, will be issued invitations to do so in 2011.

It is truly amazing how our sport of competing for Black Bass from aluminum boats has grown and evolved over the 20 plus years that I have been involved.

I would like to thank each angler that has joined and supported their local Jonboat Club. Without members we have no clubs. Without willing club we have no State Championship. And without State Championships, it would be misleading to think that we could take our sport to the next level of competition.

So again, Thanks guys, and I hope that there are no hard feelings about only 2 of a possible 4 invitations to the J-BAIT were issued for the 2010 event.


----------

